
Recognising Burnout - MCRayRay
https://ftp.fau.de/fosdem/2020/UB5.230/burnout.webm
======
m0ther
I thought I was burning out pretty hard core recently. I went to the dr, did
some blood work, and found out I had a serious vitamin D deficiency causing
all sorts of scary symptoms. Might be something to look into if you're working
too much and are experiencing new health problems.

------
someguy101010
I had a manager that forced me to take a day off at least once a month and I
still owe them for that. I dont do it every month now, but I definitely take
the time to rest more often and in the end I am much more productive.

~~~
jdc
Surely you're joking

------
ddmichael
I wonder why this excellent video only got a few points.

~~~
tra3
When I click on the link in safari I get a download prompt. Why not YouTube?

~~~
dlahoda
Youtube may lead to more burnout

